# Ionosphere Fuzz



## Danbieranowski (Jan 13, 2021)

Continuing down the month o’ noise builds, here’s the Ionosphere Fuzz. This is proper stoner doomy fuzz for the soul. Real strong and guttural tones, and sounds good with the gain rolled back. Massive on bass as well. An easy build based around the ever-accessible TL072. I didn’t have a 15n or 180n cap so I made due with my nearest values. Another pleasant surprise.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 13, 2021)

You’re on a fire Dan!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jan 13, 2021)

even your cables matched your pedal! another sweet demo vid, solid work Dan - or should I say, Danimal?


----------



## Mcknib (Jan 13, 2021)

Yer a pedal making machine Dan we'll need to start calling you terminator Dan part machine part pedal making man

Another great looking build btw


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 13, 2021)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> even your cables matched your pedal! another sweet demo vid, solid work Dan - or should I say, Danimal?


Shameless plug: Those cables are made by my friends at Sorry Cables. Handmade in LA with the finest quality components and customizable colors. If any of you want custom nice cables go to www.sorrycables.com and use code SPOOKYVIBES for 13% off!
We now return to our regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 13, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> Yer a pedal making machine Dan we'll need to start calling you terminator Dan part machine part pedal making man
> 
> Another great looking build btw
> View attachment 9126


I love that design! Lol. What verb is that?


----------



## Mcknib (Jan 13, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I love that design! Lol. What verb is that?


No idea Dan it's not one of mine 

It's by Dawes Audio  think he's on insta


----------



## peccary (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Shameless plug: Those cables are made by my friends at Sorry Cables. Handmade in LA with the finest quality components and customizable colors. If any of you want custom nice cables go to www.sorrycables.com and use code SPOOKYVIBES for 13% off!
> We now return to our regularly scheduled program!



Thanks for the tip. I had a couple of custom cables made for me maybe 15 years ago and I'll never get rid of them. They were made by some dude on a G&L forum that I'm not sure exists any more and they are silent and bulletproof. Anyways, good to know there's a local I can buy from when I need more. I didn't realize you were in LA (for some reason I thought you were in Italy, but have no idea why). I'm just south of you behind the Orange Curtain.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> Thanks for the tip. I had a couple of custom cables made for me maybe 15 years ago and I'll never get rid of them. They were made by some dude on a G&L forum that I'm not sure exists any more and they are silent and bulletproof. Anyways, good to know there's a local I can buy from when I need more. I didn't realize you were in LA (for some reason I thought you were in Italy, but have no idea why). I'm just south of you behind the Orange Curtain.


Ah no shit. Yeah I'm out here in Upland actually, but used to live in Fullerton, Yorba Linda, Tustin, etc... I do Sound Design at Knotts so if you ever want tickets (when the world reopens) hit me up.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Ah no shit. Yeah I'm out here in Upland actually, but used to live in Fullerton, Yorba Linda, Tustin, etc... I do Sound Design at Knotts so if you ever want tickets (when the world reopens) hit me up.


Not to sidetrack your build thread further, but I'm in South OC - that you do sound design intrigues me. I am taking a different approach to instruments, tunings and reproduction/amplification. When the world is a friendlier place I'd love to pick your brain.


----------



## peccary (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Ah no shit. Yeah I'm out here in Upland actually, but used to live in Fullerton, Yorba Linda, Tustin, etc... I do Sound Design at Knotts so if you ever want tickets (when the world reopens) hit me up.



Right on, man. I grew up in Fullerton, mostly. Was there for jr high through grad school, at least. It's the closest thing to a "home town" I've got. Driving from Upland to Knotts can't be much fun. I have an old friend in Claremont and for being relatively close that drive seems to take a decade no matter what!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Not to sidetrack your build thread further, but I'm in South OC - that you do sound design intrigues me. I am taking a different approach to instruments, tunings and reproduction/amplification. When the world is a friendlier place I'd love to pick your brain.


Happy to chat any time. Feel free to send me a message in here if you'd like, or you can message me through the instagram page @spookyvibesfx.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> Right on, man. I grew up in Fullerton, mostly. Was there for jr high through grad school, at least. It's the closest thing to a "home town" I've got. Driving from Upland to Knotts can't be much fun. I have an old friend in Claremont and for being relatively close that drive seems to take a decade no matter what!


Yeah, it's the best place we can afford to rent an actual house in, so the extra 20 mins each way is kinda worth it. Claremont is a dream, so it's cool living nearby.


----------



## peccary (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Yeah, it's the best place we can afford to rent an actual house in, so the extra 20 mins each way is kinda worth it. Claremont is a dream, so it's cool living nearby.


The rent struggle is real. We're paying $2200 for our tiny (like 850sqft!) 2 bedroom home. It's from 1915 and hasn't had an upgrade since they built a bathroom on to it in the 50's lol.

Claremont is a really cool little town, especially given its location.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> The rent struggle is real. We're paying $2200 for our tiny (like 850sqft!) 2 bedroom home. It's from 1915 and hasn't had an upgrade since they built a bathroom on to it in the 50's lol.
> 
> Claremont is a really cool little town, especially given its location.


We pay $2400 but our house is pretty big (1500sqft) but we have to live way tf out here lol. We both work from home regularly (non-covid times) so the extra space is a necessity or we’ll kill each other.


----------



## peccary (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> We pay $2400 but our house is pretty big (1500sqft) but we have to live way tf out here lol. We both work from home regularly (non-covid times) so the extra space is a necessity or we’ll kill each other.



My wife and I are both working from home (pretty lucky) and we've got a 16 month old as well. And a dog! Makes for pretty cramped quarters. I've been trying to pry my wife out of OC to a more affordable part of CA for a while now but I don't think I'll ever get her to leave.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> My wife and I are both working from home (pretty lucky) and we've got a 16 month old as well. And a dog! Makes for pretty cramped quarters. I've been trying to pry my wife out of OC to a more affordable part of CA for a while now but I don't think I'll ever get her to leave.


We're actually looking at moving up to Portland. Luckily my wife is 100% onboard. Lots of pedal builders up there too like us shmucks down here.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 14, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> We're actually looking at moving up to Portland. Luckily my wife is 100% onboard. Lots of pedal builders up there too like us shmucks down here.


Malekko is up there . . . and they do give tours


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 14, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Malekko is up there . . . and they do give tours


Good to know! There's a bunch of stuff up there for sure. https://reverb.com/news/8-pedal-makers-that-rule-portland-oregon


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 15, 2021)

I could tell you guys were from So Cal without you even mentioning where you live.  Seems we can't manage to have a conversation without the topics of commuting and housing prices getting introduced.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha.

I'm in Palos Verdes, not that far from the Orange Curtain, we should get together when the time is right.

You'll be right at home in Oregon, it's full of Calif transplants.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 15, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I could tell you guys were from So Cal without you even mentioning where you live.  Seems we can't manage to have a conversation without the topics of commuting and housing prices getting introduced.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> I'm in Palos Verdes, not that far from the Orange Curtain, we should get together when the time is right.
> 
> You'll be right at home in Oregon, it's full of Calif transplants.


Get together with us at your own risk. Your brain will be picked endlessly.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 15, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You'll be right at home in Oregon, it's full of Calif transplants.


SOOOO this. I am a Seattle transplant, and Portland was a frequent destination. I don't know you, but it is incredibly difficult to hate that place.


----------



## peccary (Jan 16, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Get together with us at your own risk. Your brain will be picked endlessly.



I'll bring the beer.


----------



## HamishR (Jan 17, 2021)

Maybe we think Dan is Italian because Bieranowski sounds so Italian.  

Actually it sounds like a lifestyle - beer and now ski. That would make Dan northern Italian. Ciao, Daniele!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 17, 2021)

HamishR said:


> Maybe we think Dan is Italian because Bieranowski sounds so Italian.
> 
> Actually it sounds like a lifestyle - beer and now ski. That would make Dan northern Italian. Ciao, Daniele!


Ironically, I’m actually Sicilian. That and Polish.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 17, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Ironically, I’m actually Sicilian. That and Polish.


I reckon you eat well . . . . or at least interestingly.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 17, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> I reckon you eat well . . . . or at least interestingly.


Whatever it is, it’s definitely not healthy lol


----------



## Kroars (May 28, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Continuing down the month o’ noise builds, here’s the Ionosphere Fuzz. This is proper stoner doomy fuzz for the soul. Real strong and guttural tones, and sounds good with the gain rolled back. Massive on bass as well. An easy build based around the ever-accessible TL072. I didn’t have a 15n or 180n cap so I made due with my nearest values. Another pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 9122
> View attachment 9123


Beautiful as always! I see you had the volume knob turned pretty high on your demo.  I’m curious, where abouts is unity volume on yours?  I built a couple and while they work and sound just like your demo unity volume is achieved when knob is about 9:00 instead of closer to noon.  In other words I reach unity at about a 1/4 turn from zero/off on the volume knob. Figured that was perhaps just the circuit.


----------



## Danbieranowski (May 28, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Beautiful as always! I see you had the volume knob turned pretty high on your demo.  I’m curious, where abouts is unity volume on yours?  I built a couple and while they work and sound just like your demo unity volume is achieved when knob is about 9:00 instead of closer to noon.  In other words I reach unity at about a 1/4 turn from zero/off on the volume knob. Figured that was perhaps just the circuit.


I think I probably just liked hitting the front of my amp harder with more volume to be honest. I ended up giving that pedal away so unfortunately I can’t test it and give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Kroars (May 28, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I think I probably just liked hitting the front of my amp harder with more volume to be honest. I ended up giving that pedal away so unfortunately I can’t test it and give you a more accurate answer.


No worries, just curious. After watching a few more demos I did notice that unity between active and bypass did seem to be around 9-10:00 on the original pedal.  Thanks anyway!


----------

